# Weekly competition 2010-09



## AvGalen (Mar 1, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R2 F' U2 R' U' F' U R' 
*2. *U2 F' U R U2 R2 F 
*3. *R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F R' F2 U' 
*4. *R2 F' R U2 F2 U' R' 
*5. *R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' D L U2 F' U' F U L2 
*2. *F' R2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 F U L2 U2 R' B L B' U R' 
*3. *U B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F R2 B R U B' L U2 B2 
*4. *L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D U' R U2 B R U' R2 B' R' D2 F' 
*5. *D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R U2 F' L' R2 D F' L R' U R 

*4x4x4*
*1. *U Rw R' Uw' B' D2 Uw' U B2 Uw U' Fw' D2 Uw2 U Fw' F L Fw U2 L Rw U L2 Rw2 B' Fw U' Rw2 D' Uw U2 L Rw' R Uw2 U L2 D2 U
*2. *D Fw2 F D2 Uw2 Fw2 F D2 Uw2 Fw Uw' L2 Rw' Uw B' Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D' U B Fw R2 Fw' Rw B' Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 R' B' Fw' U2 R Uw' F
*3. *Fw2 L' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw' D' B Rw' D' Uw' R D2 L2 U2 Fw Uw' Fw' F2 D' Uw' L' D2 L2 U2 B' Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw L D Uw' U' R2 Uw2 B' D' Uw2
*4. *B2 R' Uw2 B R2 Fw F' U B F2 D2 F' L' Uw L U R2 B2 Uw2 U' L Fw' Uw' B2 Uw Rw' B2 F' R2 B' Rw Uw U' B Fw R B2 Fw D B2
*5. *L' D' B' Fw' U' L' Fw2 F2 R' F Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 F2 U2 Rw2 D' Rw F2 Uw' L Uw2 U Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw B D' Rw2 D' B' Fw Rw2 B' R Fw R' B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 R2 Uw' U Bw Rw R Dw L Dw Rw U Rw' D L2 D' Rw' Fw R2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' R2 B F Lw2 D2 Dw' F' D' B' F2 Lw' Bw D2 Fw' U Bw L Dw L Lw Uw2 Rw' D' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' U' F' D L2 F2 Rw2
*2. *B F D2 F L Fw2 D2 F' L Fw Lw2 Fw Rw2 R' B2 D2 Bw Uw2 R Dw Rw' Dw' Uw2 R Dw' Uw2 B2 Lw' D Dw2 Uw' L' Rw' Dw' R' Uw2 F2 Lw Dw' Fw U' Lw2 Uw B2 Dw' U B2 Lw2 Fw2 F D B2 Dw2 L' B2 L Fw F2 Rw' Fw2
*3. *R Uw L' Dw B' U Bw Fw F2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 L2 U' Lw2 D' L2 Rw' U Lw' Bw Lw' Bw' F' R2 D Uw2 U L2 R F2 L Rw2 Dw L2 Dw' L2 Rw R2 D2 Dw' Lw B Dw2 Uw' U' B' Bw2 Lw2 Bw D2 U2 B F' D2 Uw' L U2 Fw2 F
*4. *Uw L2 D2 Dw Fw2 Lw D2 B' Bw2 F U L2 R' D2 Uw U2 Lw' Dw2 B' L Rw' B Bw2 Fw2 F2 D' Rw' U R Uw' Bw Dw Fw Uw' U' Fw2 F2 Dw U Rw2 U' Fw' Lw2 B' Lw2 Dw Rw B' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw' U2 Fw2 L Lw2 R' Uw2 Lw Dw
*5. *D' Lw' Dw2 U' Fw' Dw' U' R D2 U B' Bw' Lw2 R Bw' Dw' U2 F2 D' F' U2 Bw Rw B2 Lw2 Dw' U' F' D2 R Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' F' D' Uw' U2 Lw R' D' Rw2 B U L U' Fw L' Fw2 Rw D L Lw2 R2 Bw' D2 R' Uw' B2 Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 2L2 2D' L 3F' F' 2R' U 2F F 3R' 2F2 2R' 2U2 U L 2L2 3R' 2F' 2L 3R2 2F2 2R' 2F2 2L' 2F 2R' 2F 2R 2F F 2L2 3U' 2L 2B2 2L 2R2 2D' L' 2L2 D' 3F2 3R2 R2 2B2 2L2 B2 2B L2 2D 2B2 L2 D' F 3U 2B 3F' U' 3F2 R B' 2B L2 2D2 2B 3F2 L B' 2R2 3F 2F2 L 3R' D2 3F2 L 3U' 2U2 U' 3F'
*2. *2U2 F 3U2 L' 3R R' 3U2 B2 3U L B2 2R 2F2 U2 2L 2D2 3R2 2R2 3U 3F2 2F2 2R2 2U2 F' 2U' 3F2 U' F 3U B2 L R D2 2B D' 3U2 2F2 3U' B2 3F' R 3U 2R2 2F2 3R' 2D L2 2D' 2L R D2 2U' 3R2 3F2 2D' 3F D2 2R2 3F' F' 2R 2D' F L' 2D2 2L2 3U 2F2 2L2 2D' 3R2 B R 3F 2L F' L' 2L' R2 2B2
*3. *2U' B2 3R2 3U' B' 2F2 2R2 2B2 2U' B2 U' 2L R2 B' 2R2 2F' F2 3R' 2B 2D' 2U' R 3F' D' R2 2B' D 3U' B2 3F2 2F' 2R 3U 3F2 2L' 3F' R2 2B 2F F' D 3R2 D2 3U 2L D2 2U' 3F2 R2 B2 2D R' U2 3R 2U2 L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 U 2F' 3U2 2U 2B2 2F 3U 3F2 2F U2 B' 2U2 2L2 3R2 2R R' 3F' 3R2 2R2 D' 3F'
*4. *2D' F' 2L 2F' R' U2 2R 2B' 3F' 2F F2 2U' 3F' R' 3F 2U' L 2L2 2D2 3U2 U' B2 3R2 R2 D 3U 2B L 2B L' F' 2L2 D2 U' 3R 2D2 3F' 2L2 F2 2R' 2D 3U 2L 2R' B 3F' 3R2 2U' U2 3R D2 2L 2F' F L U2 2B 2F 2D' U B' 3F2 2R F2 2U' L 2B2 2F2 2R2 2F2 2L2 3R2 2B 2U R2 D 2L' F 2D' 2L
*5. *L D 2U 2B 2F2 F' D' 3U' 2U' R2 F2 D U B' 3R 2B U2 3F L' 3R' 3F 2L' 3U' 2U2 2L2 2R 3F2 2L R2 3U' 2R' 2U 2L' F 2U2 2L 2U B 2B F' D 2L' 3R' 2R2 B2 2R2 2F2 F' L 2D2 2L 3R2 2U2 R F L2 2R2 2U L F 2R 2F' L2 2L' 3R R2 2F' D' U L2 2B 3F2 3R' 3F 2R2 2B2 2F U2 3F F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2U' 3F' L' 3R' 3D' 3F R 2U' 3R2 3D' 3R' 3U 3L D 3L' 3U 2B' 3R2 2D2 3U 3L' 2R 3F F' L 3B' 3F' 2F' 3L' 2D2 3U' 2U' 3F' 2L2 2B2 3F' 2L' 2R 3D' 2R2 2D2 2R' 2D 3D2 U B2 2L' 3L2 B' F2 L2 F2 3U2 2L 2U2 2B' R2 3B 2D 3U 2L2 2D' B 2U2 U L U' 3B D' 3D 2L' 3F L' 3R2 3D 2B' 2D' 3D 2B R B' L' 2B' 3B' F2 2L R 3U 3F 2F2 2U' L' 3D2 2B2 2R' D2 3B U 3L
*2. *2B' 3B2 2R2 F' 3U' F 2D' L 2L 2R' 2U' 3F 3R 3D' 3R' R 2D' 3U2 2R' R' 3U2 3B 2D 3R 3F 2L' 2B 2F 2D 3U 2B' 2L2 3B2 2U2 R B' 3F F2 2L' 3F' 2L2 B 2B2 L B2 3R 3U2 2F2 L2 2D2 2U' 2R' 3D' 2U2 2B2 3F 3L 3R' 3U 2U2 2B 2F' 2R2 2D L2 3F2 3U L2 2R R2 3U' 2B 2L2 2D L 2R2 R2 2F2 2L2 F2 R2 3D2 U 2L2 2U2 B2 3F2 2F' 3L' F' L' 3R2 B 3L R D' 2D 2U' B' 2D'
*3. *3B 2D' U2 3L2 3B F' D2 2F2 3L' R' 3F 3L' 3U2 3L2 2B 2D' U2 R D2 3D' 2B 2F2 3R2 3F 2R' 2B L 3L' 3U 2F2 L2 2D2 2R2 3D F' 3L R' 3F2 F' 3D2 2U L' 2D R' 3F2 2L2 U 3B2 2U' 3R2 2F2 R U' 2B' 2L 3D L' 3R' 2R 3D2 L2 2R' 2F2 2U2 B 2R' 2U' B 3F L 2D 3R F' 2L2 F2 2L 3L2 3R2 2R' R2 D' 2D' L2 2D U' 3R2 B' 2L' 2D' 2L2 3R2 R' B2 3D2 3L2 3B2 L' 2D' 3D2 2U'
*4. *2U' 2L2 3L2 2U F2 L 3R' R 2B' 3L D 3U 3B' 3L' U2 2L' B 3F 2F 2D' 3F' F' 2D2 2B2 2L2 2B F2 L F 2R2 D' L D U2 3F' L2 3D2 2L2 3L' 3R 3F2 3D' F 2L2 3R 3D2 3B2 R2 2D' 3U 3L 2R' 3F2 2L 2U 2L 2B' 2U2 2B' 2F 3D' 2R' B' 2B' 3B L2 2L' B 3B2 L2 3R' R2 3U2 2U 2L 3D2 L2 R' B2 2L' U2 2F 3D 3R2 D 3U' L D F D' 2L' D 3L B2 3F' 2D' 3B2 2R 2U2 3F'
*5. *2U2 2R2 U 3F2 2U' 3F2 F2 R2 2D 2U2 2L' 2D 2F2 2U' 2L' 2D 3F2 2U2 3L2 U' 3B F' 3R2 3D' 2B' F' L' 3F L' 3L F' 3L2 3F 2U2 2F' 3R2 2D B2 2B 3F' R2 3B2 R 3D' 3L 2D' 3U 2U' 2B 3F' 2F2 3R 3U' 3R2 2F F' 3R 3B2 3U' 3B 2L' 2R2 2F' 3L2 2R B 3F2 R' 2D B' 2L 2B2 3B F' 2R 2B 3B2 D2 L' 2F 3R2 2D R' 2F' R2 D 2D 2U' B' 2L' 3F F' 3R' 3F 3D 2B2 3D' 3U2 3F2 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F' U' F2 R F U2 F2 U' 
*2. *F U2 F' U F R2 F R' 
*3. *F' R' F U' R2 F' U R' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' D R' B' U' R2 D' B2 U' L F' 
*2. *R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L F L R U L' D2 B2 R B' U 
*3. *B R2 B R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 F' D' R D' R2 D' F' U' B D' F 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 B2 U' B R B' R' Uw2 U B F2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 D F2 U L' Uw' B' Rw D2 Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' U2 B Rw U2 Fw D2 Uw B R' Fw' F'
*2. *B' L' Rw' R U' Fw2 F L2 F' Rw Fw' F2 Uw' L2 R' B Fw' L' Uw' L' R F U' B' F D2 U2 B' Fw2 F R' D Rw' U F' R2 F2 D2 U' Fw
*3. *F2 Uw2 B F2 R2 U B2 Fw F' R2 Uw Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 D2 F U' R2 D' Uw2 U R2 Uw F Rw' F' Uw2 R B Rw' R B2 Fw' F2 Rw Fw L2 U' L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Lw Fw L R' Bw Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw' Uw' Lw Bw2 D Rw2 R U B' Fw2 U2 Rw R' D' Bw2 Fw L' D Dw2 Fw2 Lw' D Fw' Dw Lw Bw' Lw B U Lw2 Dw' Fw' R' D Uw' B' Dw2 U Lw U Rw2 Uw2 B Fw2 L F2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 B Bw2
*2. *F' L R' U2 R2 Dw' Bw2 D Lw2 D Uw Bw' L' Uw2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 B' R Dw U Fw' D2 Dw' Uw2 L' Dw Uw' U Bw' Lw Rw' Dw R2 Bw2 Uw' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 Dw B2 Uw R2 B2 Lw2 Fw' D' B' F2 Rw2 U2 R B Rw2 R2 D2 B Dw
*3. *Rw F2 L D L' D' Lw' R2 B2 F2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Dw L2 R B Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw L D Fw2 Dw Uw2 B Uw Bw F D' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw B F' Dw' R2 B2 L B' Lw' Uw U Lw' Rw2 Bw L F D2 Fw' U L Rw2 Bw' F' Uw Rw2 Bw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' F D' F U' L R B' F 
*2. *R' B2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' B R' F U L D F' R F L R 
*3. *R D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R B' U' L' B2 D F U R2 B' R' 
*4. *D2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R' F2 D L' F' R2 F' R2 B U B 
*5. *U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R2 F U' L B2 R' D' F L2 B' D2 U' 
*6. *L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 R D' R D' F L U' B U2 
*7. *U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B' L' U2 L' D' U R B R' F 
*8. *U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D' B' L' D2 B2 U2 L' D L2 R2 B' 
*9. *F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R B2 R D F' U' F L2 R F2 D U 
*10. *F' U2 L2 B D2 U2 F L2 B2 F' D L2 R B' L' R D' U F R 
*11. *U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D' U L' U' B U2 L' B' D' L U' 
*12. *R2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 U L B2 L U2 F L U R' B' D' 
*13. *U2 R2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 B F D' L' F L U' L' F2 U2 
*14. *F L2 D2 L2 F L2 B D2 B' U2 B' L2 U R2 B' D2 B L2 B2 R' B' 
*15. *U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 U2 R D F2 U' B' L R' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 B2 U R' U2 F2 D' F' D' B2 R D' R' 
*2. *L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F' R U' B D' B' F' L R' 
*3. *B2 R U2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' D B' F2 U2 L R U B2 D 
*4. *D2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 R' D' L' U R' B U' B2 R F2 D2 
*5. *D2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F D L2 B' F' L' F U B' F' U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L R' B' U F2 R D' B' L2 U' L B' R2 
*2. *D L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R' D' L F2 R F U2 R B2 D2 B2 
*3. *U2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' U' L2 R2 U' F' R' D R2 
*4. *B2 U2 L F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U L' F D2 L' F' D U2 B F' R 
*5. *U L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B2 R2 B' L2 F' R U' B R2 D2 U 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 B' D R' D' L2 D' F L2 F U' F 
*2. *L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U R U L' R' U L2 U R2 B F 
*3. *F2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 L D B2 F R B2 U F2 L' B' L' 
*4. *L B2 U2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 L D2 F' D' F' D U' F' R' B D' L2 
*5. *B2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 U' L' F' D U L' U2 B' L' B2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R D2 F2 R U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U F' R2 F' D U' F R' F2 D' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F2 U' F' R U' R' U2 
*3. *U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B F U B R' B2 L' F' L' R U' B2 U 
*4. *L Fw' Rw2 D2 R F' L' Rw' R2 U B Uw' L Rw2 Uw F' D' F' U Rw' Uw2 B F2 L' R U2 B2 F2 L R D U' L' D U2 Fw2 D Uw R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R F2 R F2 U' R U 
*3. *D2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 L' U R B2 F D' B2 R2 U' R F2 
*4. *L Fw' Rw2 D2 R F' L' Rw' R2 U B Uw' L Rw2 Uw F' D' F' U Rw' Uw2 B F2 L' R U2 B2 F2 L R D U' L' D U2 Fw2 D Uw R2 U'
*5. *Bw' D2 F' L2 Fw Uw' B' U' L2 R' Bw' Fw Dw2 U' R Fw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 U2 B' Bw D' U Fw2 Rw2 U Lw2 R2 Bw R2 U Lw Rw' Uw' F D' Lw Bw2 D' B' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 U' Fw Lw D Bw2 R2 D Uw Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw Rw' Fw' F' Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' U' R' U L R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L' r l 
*2. *L' U' L' R U L' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U L B u b 
*3. *L' U' L' R U L' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U L B u b 
*4. *R' U R' L U' R' L' U R B U B' U R' U' R' L' l b' 
*5. *L' R L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U R' u l b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,-1) (1,-3) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,2) (3,2) (-4,1) (4,0) (-2,1) (6,4) (0,1) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0)
*2. *(0,2) (6,6) (6,1) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (1,4) (2,0) (2,4) (2,0) (1,5) (3,5) (4,1) (3,5) (6,3) (0,5)
*3. *(-3,6) (0,3) (0,2) (3,1) (-2,3) (1,0) (-2,3) (-4,0) (4,1) (-3,0) (5,4) (0,1) (6,4) (-4,1) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,2) (0,1) (5,0) (1,0) (-2,1) (2,2) (6,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (-4,2) (2,4) (6,2) (-2,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (4,3) (6,5) (-3,4) (3,4) (2,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,2) (4,2) (4,4) (6,2) (0,2) (6,4)


----------



## mande (Mar 1, 2010)

2x2: 6.49, 6.58, (6.32), (9.39), 6.99 = 6.68
Comment: Really good.

3x3: 20.62, 24.23, 21.03, (20.34), (38.15) = 21.96
Comment: Ugh.

3x3 BLD: 1:38.24(~36), 2:09.87(~55), 1:45.07(~48) = 1:38.24
Comment: Those were insanely easy scrambles, I expect lots of people to get sub 1 this time.

3x3 OH: 36.35, 34.71, 42.94, (57.71), (29.63) = 38.00
Comment: Could have been much better. Messed up on the third solve and popped on the fourth.

3x3 MultiBLD: DNF (1/3 (15:36)) = 0 points
Comment: Ugh, one cube was off by a three cycle of edges and another by lots of twisted corners, I must have forgotten to execute corner orientation on that one. Bad result. Its been a really long time since I've tried 3 cubes.

3x3 MTS: 1:11.22, (1:32.45), (1:07.00), 1:12.59, 1:13.42 = 1:12.41
Comment: Very good.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2* : 3.76, (7.23), 4.37, (3.21), 4.51 = 4.21

*3x3* : 11.97, 12.81, (14.27), (11.14), 11.78 = 12.19
What the hell? Is it me or are all the scrambles easy :S

*Magic* : 1.58, 2.01, 1.65, 1.67, 2.02 = 1.78

*Square-1* : (53.37), 51.25, (44.69), 46.75, 49.96 = 49.32

*Megaminx* : 1:59.59, (1:51.84), (2:07.82), 1:54.47, 1:56.57 = 1:56.88
Borrowed my friends Mf8II 

*4x4* : 58.38[OP], (53.15), (59.18[O]), 55.40[P], 55.75[P] = 56.51
I'm on fireeeee 

*3x3 OH* : 25.55, (24.37), (27.46), 26.63, 26.13 = 26.11

*2-3-4* Relay : 1:18.52

*3x3 BLD* : 1:14.76, DNF(1:58.02), 1:43.39 = 1:14.76
Lol gay scramble. Expecting some people to sub 50 first one :O

*2x2 BLD* : 28.96, DNF(18.79), 23.55 = 23.55

*FMC* : 43 moves


Spoiler



2x2x2 : F2 U' F U' F D
2x2x3 : L2 U' F U *F*
F2L : *F'* L' F L' F U' F'
Last slot: L' B L B' L B L' B'
OLL : U B L B' L' B L B' L' *U'*
PLL : *U2* L F B' U2 F' B L U2



*4x4 BLD* : DNF(15:55.56)
Again with the centers memorization :fp 4 wrong centers


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 1, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 10.70, 9.13, 9.87, 7.45, 11.43 = *9.90*
*3x3*: 21.10, 20.65, 24.86, 21.79, 24.46 = *22.45*
Comment: The two slower ones had 4LLL, the others 3LLL. I think I'd could be sub 20 if I bothered my arse to learn full PLL and at least a few more OLL#
*4x4*: 1.19.42, 1.19.82, 1.22.92, 1.24.41, 1.28.92 = *1.22.38*
Comment: Oh well.
*5x5*: 2.39.61, 2.26.04, 2.17.71, 2.28.84, 2.15.31 = *2.24.20*
Comment: 2 really good singles. 
*6x6*: 5.04.31, 4.58.70, 4.42.57, 5.27.09, 4.51.57 = *4.58.18*
Comment: Popped 4th. I must work on OLL parity on 6x6, it takes upwards of 15secs at the moment.
*7x7*: 8.10.96, 7.57.71, 7.39.47, 7.01.84 , 7.47.84 = *7.48.26*
Comment: Epic 4th solve. I'm a bit worried for Bristol at end of the month - the cut off for a mean is 8mins, and as can be seen from my first and second solves, I'm too close to it.
*2-4 Relay*: *1.51.11*
*2-5 Relay*: *4.53.21*
Comment: Good, considering that I only started the 5 at around 2.30. In a relay, I usually sup3 the 5 part.
*Magic*:1.61, 3.69+, 1.38, 1.36, 1.43 = *1.47*
*Master Magic*: 2.84, 2.91, 2.86, 2.94, 2.91 = *2.89*
Comment: A relief. The last couple of nights, I've had a real rough ride. Really really struggling to sub3. After just a few warm up solves tonight I found myself back on track.
*3x3 OH*: 1.03.40, 1.06.14, 1.16.79, 1.20.36, 59.69 = *1.08.78*
Comment: Forced(?) PLL skip on last.
*Pyraminx*: 16.35, 14.60, DNS, 21.61, 19.88 = *19.28*
Comment: 3rd scramble is identical to 2nd, so I DNS.
*Square1*: 44.12, 1.06.12, 46.81, DNF, 1.08.41 = *1.00.45*
Comment: Popped 4th during my extraordinarily long winded parity solution, and couldn't really be bothered to finish off. Would have been my slowest time anyway.
*Megaminx*: 3.19.86, 3.06.83, 3.03.46, 3.52.08, 3.40.04 = *3.22.24*
Comment: Know idea about the last two.
*3x3 MTS*: 1.48.58, 1.28.68, 1.59.83, DNF, 1.44.53 = *1.50.88*


----------



## Novriil (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2*:
5.59, 4.25, 3.97, 5.94, 4.78 = 4.87 (σ = 0.55)
WOOHOO sub-5



Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 3x3 : 11.97, 12.81, (14.27), (11.14), 11.78 = 12.19
> What the hell? Is it me or are all the scrambles easy :S


It's just you 
my *3x3*:
DNF(29.50), 14.38, 18.15, 19.44, 13.86 = 17.33 (σ = 2.15)
First was a DNF because I messed up the v-perm I just learned from Westons thread.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 1, 2010)

2x2: 2.92, 3.31, 3.40, 2.81, 3.36 = 3.20
3x3: 11.62, 9.20, 16.86, 11.53, 11.70 = 11.62
4x4: 56.28, 56.46, 51.63, 49.07, 55.35 = 54.42 - bad 
5x5: 1:40.10, 1:32.90, 1:37.79, 1:42.68, 1:46.97 = 1:40.19
6x6: 3:31.93, 3:37.91, 3:17.43, 3:12.53, 3:22.24 = 3:23.87
7x7: 4:56.77, 5:05.42, 5:15.92, 5:23.45, 4:53.34 = 5:06.04
2x2 BLD: 8.93, 12.28+, 8.16 = 8.16 - lolscrambles.
3x3 BLD: 1:07.99, 1:38.07, 1:28.91 = 1:07.99 - lolscrambles.
4x4 BLD: 10:10.47, DNF, 11:30.08 = 10:10.47 - Crazy!!
3x3 Multi: 2/2 5:09
3x3 OH: 24.19, 25.86, 21.88, 23.66, DNF = 24.57
3x3 WF: 2:23.13, 2:11.39, 1:53.32, 2:01.86, 2:00.02 = 2:04.42
3x3 MTS: 1:03.04, 1:09.54, 1:21.34, 1:18.43, 56.67 = 1:10.34
2-4 relay: 1:09.30
2-5 relay: 2:57.11
Magic: 1.50, 1.43, 1.23, 1.66, 3.03 = 1.53
Master Magic: 3.55, 4.02, 4.62, 3.97, 3.83 = 3.94
Clock: 10.86, 11.02, 10.15, 9.45, 9.56 = 10.19
Megaminx: 1:06.18, 1:03.28, 1:01.18, 1:15.50, 1:03.65 = 1:04.37 - bad. Dunno what happened on the fourth solve. 
Pyraminx: 6.00, 6.19, 3.65, 4.93, 4.18 = 5.04
Square-1: 31.72, 18.12, 23.08, 21.27, 23.41 = 22.59

3x3 FMC: 38

Scramble: R D2 F2 R U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U F' R2 F' D U' F R' F2 D' 
Solution: F U' F' L F U' L' U L F L2 F2 L' F z2 y F2 U' F U F U' L' U L U2 F U2 F' L' U L y R U R' U R U2 R' U' (38)

2x2x2: F U' F' L F U' L' U (8)
2x2x3: L F L2 F2 L' F (14)
rest of F2L: z2 y F2 U' F U F U' L' U L U2 F U2 F' L' U L (30)
LL: y R U R' U R U2 R' U' (38)


ugh. Took a while before I found that PLL skip, and I still didn't get a good result


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 1, 2010)

2x2: (3.18), 4.90, 3.78, 3.37, (5.14) = 4.02
Magic: 1.13, 1.15, 1.69, (1.06), (10.22) = 1.32
3x3: (17.64), (11.50), 15.12, 15.19+, 14.38 = 14.90
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
Pyraminx: 10.38, (19.15), 11.54, (8.51), 10.27 = 10.73
2x2 BLD: 21.66, DNF, 33.20 = 21.66
4x4: (51.94), (1:09.73), 55.53, 1:01.96, 1:05.55 = 1:01.02

4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF
First off by 3 wings, second off by 2 wings


----------



## SebCube (Mar 1, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:08.37	
2:	00:13.16	
3:	00:10.57	
4:	00:09.20	
5:	00:14.50
Avg. 5: 00:11.16

3x3x3:
1:	00:30.81	
2:	00:28.78	
3:	00:34.83	
4:	00:27.93	
5:	00:28.76
Avg. 5: 00:30.22 

4x4x4:
1:	03:07.38	
2:	02:39.00	
3:	02:35.57	
4:	02:46.33	
5:	03:27.77	
Avg. 5: 02:55.21

3x3x3 OH:

2-3-4 Relay:
6:	03:30.24	

Pyraminx:
1:	00:54.26	
2:	00:49.12	
3:	00:26.24	
4:	00:29.59	
5:	00:26.59	
Avg. 5: 00:37.16


----------



## Muesli (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(3.93), (5.52), 5.13, 4.96, 5.36 = 5.15
_Woot. Nearly sub-5. I might learn CLL now._

*3x3x3*
19.10, (15.96), (20.93), 20.20, 19.55 = 19.62
_Omg 2nd solve. I hardly believed the time when I saw it. Sub-20 also _

*4x4x4*
(1:54.00), (1:25.96), 1:53.55, 1:33.69, 1:46.53 = 1:44.59
_DP, no parity, DP, PP, DP... 7/10 parities. Not bad considering that._


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 1, 2010)

2x2: 6.26, 7.77, 6.12, 4.03, 7.69=6.69
Terrible

3x3
15.66, 17.82, 16.35, 17.27, 17.88 = 17.15
good, could be faster easy scrambles

Megaminx
2:11.01, 2:16.07, 1:55.97, 2:04.22, 2:07.61 = 2:07.61

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
I cant be dealing with this ****

5x5: 2:50.20, 2:26.16, 2:28.66, (2:19.34), (2:52.23) = 2:35.01
bull

One good event for this week


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 1, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 12.65, (18.88), 10.98, 12.18, (10.94) = *11.94*
*3x3x3:* (42.07+), 38.15, 36.27, 37.06, (31.81) = *37.16*
(great result for me - whilst listening to my friends "The Roman Empire" live on the radio!)
*4x4x4:* 2:54.28, 2:28.44, 2:38.83, (2:06.87), (3:29.15) = *2:40.52*
*5x5x5:* (4:29.86), (4:44.08), 4:35.95, 4:40.46, 4:41.67 = *4:39.36*
*6x6x6:* (8:19.71), (7:33.04), 8:12.69, 8:14.13, 8:19.07 = *8:15.30*
*7x7x7:* (13:17.92), 11:41.16, 11:44.41, 12:10.29, (11:33.02) = *11:51.95*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:41.75), (1:19.79), 1:25.43, 1:23.32, 1:22.93 = *1:23.89*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:28.09*
(messed up my OLL parity fix and had to rebuild 3 edges + redo F2L :fp ) 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:45.15*
*Magic:* 2.14, 1.70, (2.26), 2.12, (1.67) = *1.99*
*Master Magic:* 10.94, (13.75), 12.39, 8.73, (8.46) = *10.69*
*Clock:* 25.50, (22.62), 38.25, (1:05.45), 24.61 = *29.45*
*MegaMinx:* 4:21.47+, 5:16.84, 4:39.61, (4:17.25), (5:17.26) = *4:45.97*
*PyraMinx:* (18.93), (14.83), 15.29, 15.94, 18.15 = *16.46*
*Square-1:* (1:13.36), 1:50.27, 3:09.95, (3:12.05), 3:00.94 = *2:40.39* (the last 3 took a couple of minutes to get to cube shape! I just don't know how to do some of them!)


----------



## flee135 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not really practicing anymore, so whatever... I may start to do a lot more when my Spring Break starts, or before another competition.

*2x2x2*: 4.50, 5.76, (6.18), 4.51, (3.58) = 4.92

*3x3x3*: (17.86), (12.54), 16.64, 16.77, 15.60 = 16.34
Ahaha it's been a while since I've gotten these times. My wrists were really shaking when I was doing this...

*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:27.23, DNS, DNS = 1:27.23
PB by about 30 seconds lol

*Pyraminx*: 5.94, 5.54, (6.72), 4.99, (4.80) = 5.49


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (3.14), (4.77), 4.77, 4.49, 3.73 = 4.33
No practice is bad...
*3BLD: * DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Execution errors on the first attempt. Memo was about one minute. Re-executed without re-memorizing and got 40.08 execution success. Would have beaten my PB by over 4 minutes. Second attempt was 4:18.20. Off by 2 twisted corners. Would have beaten my PB by over 2 minutes. Last one, I had forgotten to change buffers and had to undo some cycles. Total was 7:01.73 but 2 edges were flipped.
*2BLD: * DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
I just suck at BLD.
*Multi: * 0/2 (DNF) 18:wx.yz


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

*3x3:* (12.64), (9.11), 11.45, 10.32, 10.12 => 10.63 
wat. 9 was PLL skip.

*2x2:* (3.43), 6.24, 3.68, (6.43), 5.80 => 5.24
lol?

*4x4:* 1:11.48, 59.86, 56.78, 1:00.76, 1:01.29 => 1:00.64
I just threw up in my own face.

*2x2BLD:* 14.58, 18.94, 21.24 => 14.58

*3x3BLD:* 48.31
I just did it cos I saw people saying it was a lolscramble. I want this sort of thing in comp.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.57, 2.96, 3.08, 2.64, 2.57 = *2.72*
Easy.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.89) 8.01 (8.02) 6.61 6.52 => 7.05

*3x3:* (25.25) 19.71 (19.60) 19.79 20.69 => 20.06

Comment: Ack, sup-20 this time.

*4x4:* 1:30.37 1:29.12 (1:20.46) 1:21.91 (1:30.86) => 1:27.13

*5x5:* (3:45.92) 3:39.46 (3:07.53) 3:16.28 3:34.36 => 3:30.03

*3x3 OH:* 41.99 40.51 (45.54) (39.62) 39.65 => 40.72

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:59.06

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:26.41

*Magic:* 1.32 1.25 (1.23) (DNF) 1.82 => 1.46


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 1, 2010)

il fix my 2x2 then il enter


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.78, 4.46, (5.55), 3.59, (3.05) => *4.28*
Comments: Great. Last 2 were with CLL and the rest were Ortega. I'm very pleased.

*3x3*: 11.31, 12.58, 13.19, (13.37), (10.91) => *12.36*
PB by a lot. wtf? 11.31 was PLL skip, rest were "nonlucky" (yet so easy...)
Also 13.37


----------



## Laura O (Mar 1, 2010)

*Clock*: 9.69, 9.58, 10.04, 11.22, 9.66 = 9.58

*3x3*: 36.68, 23.38, 42.23, 27.63, 42.06 = 35.46
*4x4*: 2:10.64, 2:19.74, 2:25.29, 2:30.84, 2:30.68 = 2:25.24

*Pyraminx*: 13.11, 13.38, 12.50, 12.09, 13.78 = 12.99


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.56, (6.05), (4.65), 5.19, 5.71 =*5.49*
Meh, average.

*3x3:* 18.26, (15.30), (22.09), 19.64, 15.65 =*17.85*
With those scrambles should've been sub17 average really...

*3x3 OH:* 41.48, 41.81, (57.97), 39.10, (34.43) =*40.80*
Don't know why I bothered posting this. So hilariously awful 

*2x2 BLD:* 25.33, DNF, DNF =*25.33*
Easy speed solve, had to guess bits of the others to beat the 25 

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 6:02.40 =*6:02.40*
Lol my accuracy and speed are both awful with new method but my 5 solves a day policy should help quickly... I hope 

*Clock:* (16.31), 16.03, 15.42, 15.20, (13.76) =*15.55*
Funny that my average last week was 16.66 lol  And each solve is better than the previous one haha.

*FMC: 47*
Just went crazy experimenting with inverse scrambles, pseudo blocks, and insertions... More of a learning solve than an actual FMC attempt.


Spoiler



U F R' F' R U2
L F U' F' B' U B U'
F' U L' F U2
R' F R D2 F D' F' L' U L
F' U' R' F2 E F2 E' R U D B D' F D B' D'


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

3x3: 27.98, 26.70, 28.20, 24.72, 25.97 = 26.88
decent, i loved that 2 move cross on the second scramble
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:02.91, 1:56.35, 1:24.08, 1:14.33, 1:15.47 = 1:17.96


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 2, 2010)

2x2x2:
13.41
11.55
(17.52)
9.66
(9.18)



i'll do 3x3 and oh tomorrow when im more awake


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 2, 2010)

*3x3x3 BLD* : 1:23.16(37.23) ,1:38.51(40.05) ,DNF =*1:23.16*
lol Scrambles. Fail memo on them. I haven't done bld in a long time, couldn't recollect my images fast enough. Sub 1 is easily possible.

*3x3x3 FMC: 34 Moves*

Scramble: R D2 F2 R U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U F' R2 F' D U' F R' F2 D'

Solution: F' R F' R2 B U F' L D' B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R F2 R2 B2 F' D F L2 F' D F (34)

Explanation:
2x2x2: F' R F' R2 B U F' (7)
2x2x3: L D' B' D2 . B2(5)
Leave 2 edges + 2 corners: F' D F L2 F' D F (7)
At . insert: R2 F2 (U2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R) F2 R2 (15) (Setup + T-perm)

Comment: Good skeleton. Fail insertion- no cancellations. I hate it when I dont know optimal PLLs for any case (Ns, Rs, E ,V Two edges+ two corners). OK solve in the end.


----------



## Faz (Mar 2, 2010)

2x2: 2.72, 2.68, 2.86, 2.72, 2.58 = 2.71
Lolbeatwoner. 
3x3: 10.80, 6.76, 9.00, 7.35, 7.67 = 8.00
WAT. no lucky solves lol, just easy ones. Avg 12 was 8.81
4x4: 46.41, 42.43, 53.03, 46.41, 41.93 = 45.08
Boo. EDIT: I did these again thinking I hadn't done them, and got a 42 avg on them lol.
5x5: 1:17.98, 1:10.44, 1:14.83, 1:12.33, 1:08.22 = 1:12.53
Good.
Pyraminx: 5.36, 7.98, 6.58, 6.04, 8.19 = 6.87
:s
2x2BLD: 9.16+, 13.31+, 9.02 = 9.02
Good.
3x3BLD: 1:06.08, DNF(52.94)[gave up halfway through memo], DNF(1:25.97) = 1:06.08
Lol scrambles.
Square-1: 26.88, 21.74, 20.04, 19.76, 26.64 = 22.81
Meh
OH: 14.48, 18.52, 16.66, 21.06, 18.17 = 17.79
Good.
6x6: 2:53.93, 2:48.12, 2:58.17, 2:30.48, 3:15.44 = 2:53.40
I think the 4th one is a pb - 1:10 centers 
234: 1:02.45
4x4 was 
2345: 2:30.16
234 was like 56, 5x5 sucked :s
Magic: 1.27, 1.81, 1.28, 1.93, 6.93 = 1.67
w/e
7x7: 4:25.12, 5:19.46, 4:28.40, 4:59.74, 4:51.12 = 4:46.42
2 good solves, the rest sucked.
3x3 MTS: 1:10.27, 1:08.13, 1:11.74, 1:05.83, 1:05.43 = 1:08.08

Megaminx: 1:04.92, 1:24.98, 1:22.98, 1:22.38, 1:37.13 = 1:23.45
First solve was really good. My minx sucks.
3x3Feet: 3:23.56, 3:44.79, 2:42.92, 3:11.07+, DNS = 3:26.46

3x3x3 Fewest Moves = 44 moves
1. R D2 F2 R U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U F' R2 F' D U' F R' F2 D' 

D F2 U’ F’ D’ F’ D (7)
x y2 R’ L F’ L’ U’ B U B’ U L’ U L (19)
U2 F R’ F’ R U F U’ F’ (28)
L’ B2 R B R’ B L (35)
B2 U’ R L’ B2 R’ L U’ B2 (44)


----------



## Parity (Mar 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 2.72, 2.68, 2.86, 2.72, 2.58 = 2.71
> Lolbeatwoner.
> 3x3: 10.80, 6.76, 9.00, 7.35, 7.67 = 8.00
> WAT. no lucky solves lol, just easy ones.



Nice.


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3: 10.80, 6.76, 9.00, 7.35, 7.67 = 8.00



WAT


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 2, 2010)

2x2: 3.28, 3.51, 3.06, (3.98), (2.73)= 3.28
2x2 bld: DNF,22.78+, DNF= 22.78


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 2, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 9.84*
(7.32), 9.37, (12.23), 9.66, 10.50
_Comments: I have no comments._ 

*3x3x3: Avg = 22.09* 
(17.59), 21.29, 21.72, 23.25, (28.87)
_Comments: My last one was going so smooth then for some reason I stuffed up a really easy knight move shape OLL._ 

*4x4x4: Avg = 3:16.43*
3:06.24, (3:43.95), 3:36.92, (2:57.82), 3:06.15
_Comments: Messed up a few times._ 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: = 3:46.75 (+2)* 
_Comments: I got the penalty because when I was inspecting the 2x2 I kept on changing which side I was going to orient._ 

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 46.96* 
(48.32), 46.14, (DNF), 41.99, 46.41
_Comments: I was on PLL at about 30 then ruined my G-perm._ 

*3x3x3 BLD: = DNF*
DNF(3:25.32), DNF(3:13.52), DNF(3:48.74)
_Comments: Damn, had to undo lots of moves on the first attempt, 2nd attempt I failed at commutators, I was fairly close on the last solve. I think my DNF's weren't caused through memory mistakes, but through bad execution_

*3x3x3 Multiple BLD: = DNF*
0/2 (11:49.69)
_Comments: I knew neither of them was going to be solved. With the first attempt I had 3 corners left I was unsure on, with the second cube I only remembered all the corners and several edges. Hopefully I might get time to work on this over the weekend_

*3x3x3 FMC: = DNF*
_Comments: I wish I hadn't deleted the DNF solution._

_Overall: No!!! I failed at 3x3 BLD, multi-BLD and FMC!!! I REALLY need to work on my BLD._


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 2, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 1:01.90, 1:30.73, 1:41.29
wtf? First one 20 sec memo!!! Would have been sub 1 if I hadn't made an execution mistake. 
3x3 OH: 24.37, DNF, 24.48, 26.69, 26.21
pop
3x3 : 13.02, 13.31, 15.69, 13.49, 11.57
Extended cross (not lucky) on the last one
3x3 MultiBLD: 2/2 7:28.40


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 2.72, 2.68, 2.86, 2.72, 2.58 = 2.71
> Lolbeatwoner.
> *3x3: 10.80, 6.76, 9.00, 7.35, 7.67 = 8.00*
> WAT. no lucky solves lol, just easy ones. Avg 12 was 8.81
> ...



Wow. Just wow. 8.00 average including a 9.00 lol, immense.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 2, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (22.22), (14.16), 19.61, 16.68, 19.40 = 18.56
Comment: 14 was almost sub-13 nonlucky but I locked up badly during PLL. Not a bad average, I guess.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:36.08), DNF(2:58.06), DNF(2:27.78) = DNF
Comment: The first scramble was crazy, I freaked out. I suck. 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(34:39.24)
Comment: 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 0/7 = DNF in 47:10.25
Comment: I always fail badly at multi.  I guess 47 minutes (32 memo) was a decent time though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 2.72, 2.68, 2.86, 2.72, 2.58 = 2.71
> Lolbeatwoner.
> *3x3: 10.80, 6.76, 9.00, 7.35, 7.67 = 8.00*
> WAT. no lucky solves lol, just easy ones. Avg 12 was 8.81
> ...



Lol you should have rolled it 1 more and you probably would have gotten a sub 8 average


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

He got a 9.xx when he rolled.


----------



## Edam (Mar 2, 2010)

*2x2* 8.75, 10.16, 9.33, (6.31), (10.58) = *9.41*
*3x3* 16.94, (11.06), 16.27, (19.36), 16.90 = *16.70*
*4x4* (1:28.53), 1:26.21, (1:16.56), 1:25.50, 1:21.40 = *1:24.37*
*5x5* 2:48.16, (2:30.90), (DNF), 2:40.06, 2:34.31 = *2:40.84*

*234 - 2:01.36*
4x4 stage fail


----------



## Björn Speedcuber (Mar 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 2.72, 2.68, 2.86, 2.72, 2.58 = 2.71
> Lolbeatwoner.
> 3x3: 10.80, 6.76, 9.00, 7.35, 7.67 = 8.00
> WAT. no lucky solves lol, just easy ones. Avg 12 was 8.81
> ...


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 2, 2010)

*3x3:*
AVG of 5: *19.76* (PB)
1.	(DNF)	
2.	(17.22)	
3.	19.78	
4.	18.92	
5.	20.59	
Pop on first solve, but REALLY happy, my first sub20 average!
*2x2*
AVG of 5: *5.71*
1.	4.49	
2.	(4.47)	
3.	(11.31)	
4.	6.95	
5.	5.70


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 2, 2010)

3x3x3 : 19.81, (11.88), 19.45, (24.91), 15.33 = 18.20
3x3x3 blindfolded : 56.44, 1:47.56, DNF = 56.44
2x2x2 blindfolded : 35.97, 39.28, 33.57 = 33.57
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded : 3/3 11:12.28 3 Points


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

2x2: 3.70, (3.56), 4.05, 3.92, (4.74) = 3.89

3x3 11.81, (10.45), (12.63), 12.57, 11.05 = 11.81

4x4: (1:00.05), 57.72, 56.04, 57.76, (53.49) = 57.17

5x5:

234: 1:16.89


2345: 3:10.21
My new 5x5 is really stiff, so that was quite slow.

OH: (25.22), 28.28, 27.35, 26.64, (29.73) = 27.42

Sq-1: (17.20), 13.54, 11.96, 12.64, (11.00) = 12.71
Nice. Parity on first two. Currently on 14.25 avg of 60


----------



## Ms. McFly (Mar 2, 2010)

*Magic*: 2.85, *2.38*, 3.61, 4.32, 3.10 = *AVG* *3.19*
I dare say I'm getting the hang of it!

*3x3x3*: 1:01.32, 53.76, 58.43, *43.97*, 45.65 = *AVG 52.62* 
At least my avg is going down =]

*2x2x2*: 19.27, 28.07, 22.50, *13.55*, 21.90 =* AVG21.22*


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 2, 2010)

3x3x3:
30.75
(23.40)
(33.83)
33.27
24.78

avg=29.21



oh 3x3x3:
1:26.61
1:14.31
1:18.36
1:18.78
1:21.06


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2010)

2x2- 7.27, 6.39, 6.35, 5.37, 4.96
3x3- 18.48, 13.35, 16.64, 16.29, 14.98
3x3 OH- 28.26, 30.62, 32.27, 38.11, 33.18
4x4- 1:13.95, 1:03.20, 1:14.40, 1:17.60, 1:15.53
5x5- 2:23.67, 2:21.00, 2:25.45, 2:09.16, 2:07.24
3x3 BLD- 2:03.82, 3:59.94, 3:04.66
Comment: The first scramble is a freaking joke.


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 3, 2010)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3 OH: 20.30, (22.16), 19.63, (18.34), 20.15 = 20.03


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 3, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*

*2x2x2*: 4.72, 5.34, (6.39), 5.34, (3.47) = *5.14sec*
Almost sub 5.
*3x3x3*:18.34, 20.28, (16.42), (22.27), 19.77 = *19.46sec*
Cube is Type C 5cm Black.Have fun !
*Pyraminx*：14.89, 13.73, (17.00), (8.55), 11.48 = *13.36sec *
Bad.Cry!
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: (43.55),DNF,DNS = *43.55sec*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, 3:17.16,DNF = *3:17.16*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 35.33, 39.86, (43.05), 38.02, (32.02) = *37.73sec *
Yse!Gooooood!


----------



## jave (Mar 3, 2010)

*2x2x2: 9.81*
(11.86)
8.79 -- PLL skip
8.78 - PLL skip
11.91
(6.23) -- PLL skip

*3x3x3: 26.95*
(38.86) -- epic fail :fp
27.33
24.97
28.56
(23.59)

*4x4x4: 1:53.39*
(2:04.96) [D]
1:44.09
(1:34.74)
2:02.07 [O]
1:54.01 [O]
Comments: Not bad, considering that I didn't touch my 4x4x4 for almost two weeks.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:22.36*
(2:07.12) -- PLL fail :fp
1:40.13 -- PLL fail again.
1:15.89
(1:05.09)
1:11.07

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:14.85*
Comments: PB I think. I never kept track of my relay times.

*Sq-1: 1:23.04*
1:09.36
(1:06.87)
(1:59.73)
1:20.82
1:38.93


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2010)

2x2 : 5.33, (6.81), (5.20,) 6.71, 6.31 => 6.12
Sigh...

3x3 : 15.87, (13.18), 14.68, (16.48), 15.35 => 15.30
Mehh..


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Mar 3, 2010)

*2x2*
avg *5.03*
3.82, 5.43, 4.21, 5.97, 5.45

*3x3*
avg *13.91*
14.20, 14.20, 12.97, 13.32, 15.83

*3x3oh*
avg *33.14*
34.49, 32.75, 31.15, 34.28, 32.38

*4x4*
avg *1:16.85*
1:19.98, 1:11.86, 1:18.70, 1:27.11, 1:09.92

*3x3bld*
*42.79*, 1:21.53, 1:29.72

*2x2bld*
*20.06*, DNF, 27.01
*
magic*
avg *1.30*
(1.28), (1.40), 1.30, 1.30, 1.30


----------



## PeterV (Mar 4, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.23, 6.66, (8.35), (5.32), 5.79 = *6.89 avg.*

3x3x3: 27.09, (35.78), 27.50, 25.01, (20.76) = *26.53 avg.*


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Mar 4, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.68 , 10.13 , 7.88 , (10.86) , (6.53) = 8.90
3x3x3: 19.78 , 17.13 , (20.86) , (17.03) , 18.18 = 18.33
4x4x4: 1:05.65 , 1:05.03 , (1:17.33) , 1:07.90 , (1:04.19) = 1:06.19	
5x5x5: (2:27.58) , 2:29.77 , 2:43.59 , (2:49.77) , 2:28.25 = 2:33.87	
7x7x7: 9:20.71 , 8:34.53 , 8:21.38 , (8:19.31) , (DNS) = 8:45.54
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 47.34 , DNF , DNF = 47.34
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 2:23.27 , DNS , DNS = 2:23.27
3x3x3 One Handed: 52.59 , 50.78 , (43.88) , (1:10.68) , 59.25 = 54.21
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:30.05 , (1:19.34) , 1:50.88 , (2:46.71) , 1:24.72 = 1:35.22
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:27.96
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:57.71
Magic: (1.59) , (3.88) , 1.81 , 3.77 , 1.71 = 2.43
Clock : 35.33 , 34.00 , (DNF) , 27.40 , (23.88) = 32.31 
PyraMinx: 16.81 , 16.84 , 16.96 , (13.80) , (19.53) = 16.87


----------



## Micael (Mar 4, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD: 2:33.10 DNS DNS

Just wanted to see by myself that scramble. I was only able to recognize how easy and fast it can be. I tried to get advantage of it, but I had to use method I am not used to, so memo was twice the normal time...


----------



## Carrot (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pyraminx*: (*4.29*), 4.14, (*3.37*), 4.16, 3.77 => *4.03*
_scramble 2 and 3 was the same... so pretty easy to predict the solve lol xD_


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 4, 2010)

2x2x2: (8.76) (11.82) 9.47 10.69 8.84 = 9.67
3x3x3: 20.03 19.99 (21.86) 19.69 (15.91) = 19.90
4x4x4: 1:35.15 (1:37.97) 1:31.92 (1:17.98) 1:26.92 = 1:31.33
5x5x5: 2:50.12 2:59.62 (2:35.78) 3:05.21 (3:09.96) = 2:54.98
7x7x7: 9:04.47 (9:26.09) 9:12.56 (8:54.11) 9:11.82 = 9:09.62
3x3x3 OH: (46.71) 47.33 (57.39) 54.08 49.53 = 50.31
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:07.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:38.31
Pyraminx: (7.62) 11.55 11.85 9.89 (11.94) = 11.10
Comment: rubbish. 2 and 3 the same scramble?


----------



## Stini (Mar 5, 2010)

*FMC: 25 HTM*

Solution: F' R2 F2 L2 D2 U L' B L B' L U2 B U2 B2 U2 B U B2 U' B2 U' L U L2

Pre-move L' for normal scramble:

2x2x2: F' R2 F2 L2 D2
2x2x3: U L' B L B' L
1x2x2: B' U2
F2L: U2 B U2 B U2 B2 U2 (4 moves cancelled)
LL: B U B2 U' B2 U' L U L' (1 move cancelled)

I was a bit lucky to know that LL-case, Odder showed me that alg like two days ago haha. 

P.S. Now I remembered to AUF before LL-alg, unlike in Benelux Open.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah back into it!! Last one i did mustv been around the 1st week this year.

*Pyraminx:* 13.95, 14.71, 8.64, 16.85, 16.50 = *15.05*
Back with my bad pyra times, sweet.


----------



## Yichen (Mar 5, 2010)

Yichen:

PyraMinx: *23.49*
(19.26), (26.17), 20.51, 25.25, 24.70


MegaMinx: *2:38.71*
2:39.52, 2:37.08, (2:29.33), 2:39.52, (2:56.00)


4x4x4: *1:25.59*
1:24.68, (1:23.08), 1:23.68, 1:28.40, (1:29.89)


3x3x3: *15.55*
15.32, (12.94), (16.13), 15.52, 15.81
WOW! MY PB!!!!!


2x2x2: *4.38*
4.32, 4.29, (4.56), (4.23), 4.54


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *1:51.22*


3x3x3 One Handed: *40.48*
(37.30), 38.59, (41.86), 41.42, 41.43


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 5, 2010)

2x2
2.34 (2.22) 2.24 (2.99) 2.90 =2.49
The first 3 solves were really good.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 5, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.86, (5.75), (10.52), 8.72, 7.01 => *7.53 *
Using a new LanLan, not sure if its better than my broken in EastSheen.

*3x3x3:* 22.62, (17.12), 22.71, (23.47), 18.29 => *21.21*

*2x2x2 BLD: 2:03.30*
1. 3:02.35 [1:54.59 + 1:07.76 - total FAIL on memo, couldn't decide which free blocks to make use of!]
2. 3:04.51 [Lost time breakdown .. damn popups!]
3. 2:03.30 [53.31 + 1:09.99 - yay, much better. Sub-2 next time?]

*3x3x3 BLD: *
1. DNF [4:05.98 + 4:47.29 = 8:53.27 - 2 edges and 3 corners out. Great scramble, shame I failed!]
2. DNS
3. DNS

*3x3x3 FMC: 39 moves*
Solution: F' U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L U' B' U2 L2 B2 L B2 D' R' B2 R D B L B2 L' B D2 B' D2 L B' L' B l U l' D2 l U' l' D2
Explanation:
2x2x2 + Pairs: F' U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 (6/6)
F2L minus slot: L U' B' U2 L2 B2 L (7/13)
Edge Orientation: B2 D' R' B2 R D (6/19)
Pair building: B L B2 L' B D2 B' D2 L B' L' B (12/31)
Pair 3-cycle: l U l' D2 l U' l' D2 (8/39)
Comment: Great F2L, but ended up with too many misoriented edges. Bit of an unconventional finish!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 5, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: 1:19.35 DNF DNF
comment:


----------



## pjk (Mar 5, 2010)

*3x3:* 14.17, (12.39), 14.72, 13.01, (15.93) => *13.97*
Messed up the last solve, unfortunately. Did this on a mini C because my regular cubes need silicone and I have none.

*3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (3:04.40), DNF (2:17.44), 2:35.55 =>*2:35.55
*First was off by 2 flipped edges, and memo just didn't go well. Second was off by 3 rotated corners, last one was just a normal solve.


----------



## Lumej (Mar 5, 2010)

Lumej

*3x3oh:* (1:16.52), 1:07.68, 1:09.86, (1:05.18), 1:15.34 = 1:10.96
*3x3:* 25.15, (16.86), 25.09, (26.41), 21.93 = 24.06
_The 16 is a PB, but it was a very nice scramble..._
*2x2:* (8.50), 12.84, 10.56, 10.18, (13.02) = 11.19
*2334:* 2:34.13
*2345:* 6:28.77
*Megaminx:* 4:52.46, 4:35.69, (3:44.27), 3:55.96, (5:02.68) = 4:28.04
*Magic:* 1.86, 2.61, 2.46, (2.63), (1.81) = 2.31
*4x4:* (2:13.19), 1:40.40, 1:43.84, 1:42.25, (1:35.69) = 1:42.16
*5x5:* 3:45.19, (3:18.27), (3:48.53), 3:19.86, 3:32.90 = 3:32.65
*MTS:* 2:07.34, (1:23.71), 1:28.28, 1:24.61, (2:07.90) = 1:40.08
*Sq-1:* 1:46.40, 1:12.27, 1:45.19, (54.38), (2:05.38) = 1:34.62
*2x2bld:* 1:31.72, DNF, DNF = 1:31.72
*Clock:* 37.18, 42.59, 1:10.15, (1:28.83), (36.27) = 49.97


----------



## Carson (Mar 6, 2010)

*2x2* 
DNF 13.55 11.41 12.41 9.36
Comments: None
*Average = 12.46*


*3x3* 
35.56 33.86 33.12 35.42 43.75
Comments: None
*Average = 34.95*

*4x4* 
3:42.68 2:33.20 3:35.07 2:38.52 3:12.39
Comments = None
*Average = 3:08.66*

*5x5* 
7:50.93 7:44.10 6:18.39 6:55.45 7:19.09
Comments = None
*Average = 7:19.55*


*2x2 BLD* 
DNF 2:56.08 DNF
Comments = None
*Best = 2:56.08*

*3x3 BLD* 
DNF DNF DNF
Comments = 
*Best = DNF*

*Pyraminx* 
49.27 15.50 54.80 58.52 23.50
Comments = I need a new pyraminx.. and some skills to go along with it.
*Average = 42.52*

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay* 
Comments = None
*4:08.07*


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 6, 2010)

2x2: (6.07), 8.49, 9.32, 9.75, (9.82) = 9.19 avg

3x3: 30.16, (26.73), (32.65), 28.54, 29.05 = 29.25 avg
So awful for me. 

4x4: (2:14.45), 1:57.46, (1:45.86), 1:48.30, 1:59.95 = 1:55.24 avg
oddly enough, the two longest solves didn't have parity, and the rest did.

3x3 OH: 1:05.17, (1:04.33), (1:12.17), 1:05.67, 1:08.53 = 1:06.46 avg

2x2-4x4 relay: 2:33.35

Magic: (1.40), 1.35, 1.20, 1.18, (0.95) = 1.24
wow, this shatters my old pb, and I got my first sub1 evar!!


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> *3x3x3 FMC: 39 moves*
> Solution: F' U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L U' B' U2 L2 B2 L B2 D' R' B2 R D B L B2 L' B D2 B' D2 L B' L' B l U l' D2 l U' l' D2
> Explanation:
> 2x2x2 + Pairs: F' U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 (6/6)
> ...



Nice solve! Awesome F2L-1! I never saw that during my attempt.
A suggestion: Try L B' L' B D' B2 D B2 L B2 L' B' D' B2 D B2 (16-1=15) after the F2L-1. Leaves 3 corners+ 1 move cancels. Then insertion


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 18.61 22.75 16.01 16.95 16.64 = *17.40*
*3x3:* 47.55 32.15 52.92 DNF 48.20 = *49.56*
*4x4:* 3:16.18 4:04.04 3:29.00 2:59.05 3:42.48 = *3:29.22*
*5x5:* 7:28.01 7:21.10 6:49.50 7:57.78 6:54.78 = *7:14.63*
*2-4Rel:	5:11.47*

Blind
*2x2BLD:* 47.66 41.71 34.52 = *34.52*
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf 2:23.71 = *2:23.71*
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*Multi:	4/7 = 1* in 53:16 

Bad right through all of it. Some close bld dnf:s but so what.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Mar 6, 2010)

*2x2*:6.80, 4.38, 7.15, 4.27, 5.19 = *5.46*
*3x3*:13.71, 11.69, 12.25, 16.09, 9.97 = *12.55*
*4x4*:1:14.34, 1:10.36, 1:01.94, 1:06.90, 1:24.94 = *1:10.53*
*2x2 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 OH*:26.16, 28.36, 26.36, 27.61, 26.65 = *26.87*
*2-3-4 Relay*:1:35.56
*2-3-4-5 Relay*:3:36.63
*Magic*:2.81, 11.43, 2.84, 2.25, 3.30 = *2.98*
*PyraMinx*:13.68, 17.84, 21.25, 10.59, 15.28 = *15.60*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3:* 26.75, 22.09, 25.93, 24.25, 20.46 = *24.09*
Comment: Not bad. This is a little better than my overall average these days.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.50, 22.94, 34.81 = *22.94*
Comment: That wasn't even a lucky solve. I can't remember - it might be my personal best. Very nice!
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:31.01, 1:37.65, 1:25.05 = *1:25.05*
Comment: Wow, I love it - I like the consistency even more than the good single solve!
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:52.49 [4:30], 7:11.56 [3:59], 8:51.11 [4:20] = *7:11.56*
Comment: Very nice.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:16.53, 7:58], DNF [16:14.66, 9:17], 14:58.10 [7:32] = *14:58.10*
Comment: First was off by 3 + centers and 2 centrals which I forgot to flip. The + centers were apparently an execution mistake. Second one was terrible - mostly scrambled, with all corners wrong, although most centers were correct; I reoriented to go from 7 to 10 centers solved. Third one was no reorient - I finally got another sub-WR solve. This was despite a bad memory recall pause - probably sub-14 without that!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 17:37.46* [10:53]
Comment: Yes! Finally got one right - it's been a while. It was funny, because I actually mismemorized corners on the third cube, but I caught it during execution because I realized there was no way I could memorize an E in that sequence, so I figured it had to be an F instead. And I was right! 

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [33:07.85, 17:30], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 4 inner wings and 4 rows of 4 centers (inner), apparently due to a missed slice turn, plus 2 obliques and 3 corners. So pretty bad.
*7x7x7:* DNF [1:01:32.27, 31:54], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 4 obliques (2 per orbit). I have no idea why they were wrong. It was a good reorient, if I recall correctly - I gained something like 10 centers solved.
*Magic:* 1.86, 1.97, 1.80, 1.88, 2.27 = *1.90*
*Master Magic:* 7.31, 4.06, 3.96, 5.52, 4.38 = *4.65*
*Pyraminx:* 1:29.77, 1:00.68, DNF, DNF [56.88], 1:08.83 = *DNF*
Comment: Can you believe it? I redid the second scramble on the third try, and I DNFed it the second time, even though I got it right on the first try. Obviously it wasn't a memorization mistake! Oh well.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 7, 2010)

*3x3*
(42.94) 32.37 34.62 (31.74) 36.14
Comment: Did the last solve twice because the first time I forgot to start the timer. :fp


----------



## Fox (Mar 7, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
32.94 - (36.01) - (31.48) - 35.81 - 33.74 = *34.16*

*3x3x3 OH:*
(1:53.09) - 1:56.28 - 1:54.82 - 1:59.02 - (2:03.94) = *1:56.71*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
2:01.45 - (2:09.18) - (1:57.38) - 2:05.17 - 2:00.56 = *2:02.39*


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

Magic: 1.32, 1.57, 1.98, 1.54, 1.85 = 1.65

Won't do anything else.


----------



## Isbit (Mar 7, 2010)

Multi: 4/5, 32:38


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

Isbit said:


> Multi: 4/5, 32:38



Nice.


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 7, 2010)

3x3 multi BLD: 3/4 22:36.98


----------



## ryo (Mar 7, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(7.44), 6.05, 6.44, 5.03, (4.66) = *5.84*

*3x3x3*
(14.18), 14.96, 15.88, (DNF), 15.50 = *15.45*

*4x4x4*
1:44.55, 1:26.15, (1:45.22), (1:20.09), 1:37.81 = *1:36.17*
(LL on the 2nd cube : 6 moves OLL and PLL skip)

*3x3x3 FM*


Spoiler



(Premove : L' and white or your colour on F).

F' R2 F2 L2 D2 _ (5) 2x2x2 Bloc
y2 U R' F R F' R _ (6) 2x2x3 Bloc and triple X-cross preparation
U2 F U2 F2 U2 _ (5) F2L
x y2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' _ (8) OLL
U L' _ (no pll and premove cancelation)


*26 HTM*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

2x2x2 - 11.09 11.68 8.79 9.73 6.69
3x3x3 - 30.62 28.54 30.49+2=32.49 29.07 36.68
FMC -


Spoiler



F L B' D2 R2 D2 L' U' F D B' D' B F D' F2 D2 F D2 L' D L2 D2 L' D2 L D' L' R D R' D' R D2 R' D R D' R2 D' R D' R' D2 R2 F D' F' D' F D F' R' F D F' D' F' R F R'


 = 61 I FAIL AT FMC!
OH - 172.20 142.69 311.60(2 amnesias) 185.09 150.37
5x5 - 314.60 340.95 292.55 352.40 320.01
Mega - 307.57 302.22 341.63 307.66 307.01


----------



## Stini (Mar 7, 2010)

'rio said:


> *3x3x3 FM*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That solution looks quite familiar.  Check my solution to see how you would have saved one move.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 7, 2010)

2x2: (10.96), (7.27), 8.52, 9.93, 8.66
Average: 9.04
Decent...sub-10...I'd say it's pretty good for LBL

3x3: 17.47, 17.40, 17.44, (19.61), (16.18)
Average: 17.44
One of my better averages. Nice and consistent.

4x4: 1:46.18, 1:48.56, 1:47.47, (1:41.08), (1:56.97)
Average: 1:47.40
Decent...very consistent sub-2 minute

Magic: (2.03), (2.93), 2.15, 2.08, 2.71
Average: 2.31
I suck at magic...

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: 1:59.43
Good solves. It looked like maybe 8 second 2x2 and I got a PLL skip on 3x3

My first time doing this...go easy on me


----------



## ryo (Mar 7, 2010)

Stini said:


> 'rio said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 FM*
> ...



:-D Amazing ! This beat the record Clement and I made with the 15 same first moves at a competition 

I was too exiciting by have a pll skip and did not try to cancel my premove, in fact I did solve the cube every time with premove so I couldn't see that...
Only difference between us, that OLL is my speed one, it's not especially for this solution


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Mar 7, 2010)

2x2: (2.74), 4.55, 5.03, 3.49, (5.23) = 4.36

3x3: 15.44, (13.52), (17.92), 14.34, 16.66 = 15.48

I can do better. Too many mistakes at both events.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 7, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.02, (4.93), (6.35), 5.25, 5.72 = 5.33
3x3x3: 16.47, (17.92), 16.82, (15.85), 16.25 = 16.51
4x4x4: 1:07.23, (1:04.41), 1:14.06, (1:19.42), 1:06.12 = 1:09.14
5x5x5: 2:24.01, (2:15.73),( 2:30.22), 2:21.08, 2:19.86 = 2:21.65
7x7x7: (8:35.23), (8:03.21), 8:14.14, 8:21.26, 8:28.93 = 8:21.44
2x2x2BLD: 34.92, DNF, DNF = 34.92
3x3x3BLD: DNF, 2:12.72, DNS = 2:12.72
4x4x4BLD: 8:09.93 [3:50.84], 8:17.03 [3:48.94], DNS = 8:09.93
5x5x5BLD: 29:01.21 [14:02.02], DNS, DNS = 29:01.21
MultiBLD: 2/2 8:17.59
OH: 30.21, (34.93), 29.12, (28.43), 33.09 = 30.81
Feet: (1:53.24), 1:39.65, 1:45.23, 1:49.12, (1:34.02) = 1:44.67
MTS: 55.66, (55.18), 58.84, 56.84, (1:07.90) = 57.11
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:46.01
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:02.85
Megaminx: (3:52.16), 3:25.13, 3:04.92, (2:59.12), 3:24.35 = 3:18.13
Pyraminx: (12.93), 9.81, (7.35), 8.32, 9.01 = 9.05
Square-1: 1:49.85, (2:05.91), 1:52.09, (50.39), 56.91 = 1:32.95
You can see which solves I had to basically solve the thing twice due to EP mistakes
Clock: 20.63, 21.94, 19.53, (34.04), (18.95) = 20.70
FMC: DNF. 17 move F2L but couldn't find anything that would get me sub-35 so gave up (1 hour was up anyway). EDIT: Turns out my F2L was the same as Stini and 'rio. I didn't know that LL alg so couldn't take advantage of that 

Not much to say generally. Everything was fairly average


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Clock: 20.63, 21.94, 19.53, (34.04), (18.95) = 20.70



Thanks for allowing me to be better at something


----------



## Carrot (Mar 8, 2010)

Stini said:


> *FMC: 25 HTM*
> 
> LL: B U B2 U' B2 U' L U L' (1 move cancelled)
> 
> I was a bit lucky to know that LL-case, Odder showed me that alg like two days ago haha.



w00t!?? I thought you were joking when you said you didn't know it O___o it's so simple alg. xD


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 8, 2010)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 43 moves*


Spoiler



Solution: 2x2x2: F' U' F2 B L U' L B' D' L D L' D2 U' L' U D' B2 D B L D L2 D2 B D B' L2 R' L2 B F U' F' D F' D F' U F2 D2 B' R

Explanation:
2x2x2: F' U' F2 B L U'
2x2x3: L B' D' L D L' D2
F2L minus 1 slot + 2 CE pairs: U' L' U D' B2 D B
Pseudo tripod + CE pair: L . D L2 D'
All but 3 twisted corners: D' B D B' L2
Fix corners: R' B (B' L2 B F U' F' D F' D F' U F2 D2) B' R
Corner fix could have been done as an insertion, but I was running out of time.

EDIT: Doing corner fix with insertion gets a solution of only 36 moves!
Insert at ".": B2 U2 F U' B U' B U' F' U D L2 D' (5 moves cancel)
Fixing corners in 8 extra moves instead of 15 extra moves reduces solution from 43 to 36.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 8, 2010)

*Results week 9*

Congratulations again Simon! Seems like Feliks has to learn big cubes blind for you to get some competition  

*2x2x2*(46)

 2.49 onionhoney
 2.71 fazrulz
 2.72 DavidWoner
 3.20 SimonWestlund
 3.28 Edward_Lin
 3.89 MTGjumper
 4.02 Yes, We Can!
 4.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.28 nlCuber22
 4.33 Baian Liu
 4.36 AdvanceFIN
 4.38 Yichen
 4.87 Novriil
 4.92 flee135
 5.03 zaub3rfr4g
 5.13 JunwenYao
 5.15 Musli4brekkies
 5.24 joey
 5.33 kinch2002
 5.46 The Rubik Mai
 5.49 randomtoad
 5.72 Death_Note
 5.84 'rio
 6.04 Kian
 6.12 Jin
 6.69 04mucklowd
 6.69 mande
 6.89 PeterV
 7.05 Evan Liu
 7.53 Cride5
 8.90 pierrotlenageur
 9.04 marthaurion
 9.19 dunpeal2064
 9.41 Edam
 9.67 sutty17
 9.84 Zane_C
 9.87 CubesOfTheWorld
 9.90 jamesdeanludlow
 10.15 jave
 10.98 SebCube
 11.19 Lumej
 11.54 blakedacuber
 11.94 MichaelErskine
 12.46 Carson
 17.40 MatsBergsten
 21.22 Ms. McFly
*3x3x3 *(51)

 8.01 fazrulz
 10.63 joey
 11.62 SimonWestlund
 11.81 MTGjumper
 12.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.36 nlCuber22
 12.55 The Rubik Mai
 13.27 ManasijV
 13.91 zaub3rfr4g
 13.97 pjk
 14.90 Yes, We Can!
 15.30 Jin
 15.45 'rio
 15.48 AdvanceFIN
 15.55 Yichen
 15.97 Kian
 16.34 flee135
 16.51 kinch2002
 16.70 Edam
 17.15 04mucklowd
 17.32 Novriil
 17.44 marthaurion
 17.85 randomtoad
 18.20 x-colo-x
 18.36 pierrotlenageur
 18.56 aronpm
 19.46 JunwenYao
 19.49 Death_Note
 19.62 Musli4brekkies
 19.90 sutty17
 20.06 Evan Liu
 21.21 Cride5
 21.96 mande
 22.09 Zane_C
 22.45 jamesdeanludlow
 24.06 Lumej
 24.09 Mike Hughey
 26.53 PeterV
 26.88 cincyaviation
 27.61 jave
 29.25 dunpeal2064
 29.45 SebCube
 29.60 blakedacuber
 30.73 CubesOfTheWorld
 34.16 Fox
 34.38 kprox1994
 34.95 Carson
 35.46 larf
 37.16 MichaelErskine
 49.56 MatsBergsten
 52.61 Ms. McFly
*4x4x4*(28)

 45.08 fazrulz
 54.42 SimonWestlund
 56.51 Hyprul 9-ty2
 57.17 MTGjumper
 1:00.64 joey
 1:01.01 Yes, We Can!
 1:06.19 pierrotlenageur
 1:09.14 kinch2002
 1:10.53 The Rubik Mai
 1:14.63 Kian
 1:16.85 zaub3rfr4g
 1:22.38 jamesdeanludlow
 1:24.37 Edam
 1:25.59 Yichen
 1:27.13 Evan Liu
 1:31.33 sutty17
 1:36.17 'rio
 1:42.16 Lumej
 1:44.59 Musli4brekkies
 1:47.40 marthaurion
 1:53.18 jave
 1:55.24 dunpeal2064
 2:25.24 larf
 2:40.52 MichaelErskine
 2:50.90 SebCube
 3:08.66 Carson
 3:16.44 Zane_C
 3:29.22 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:12.53 fazrulz
 1:40.19 SimonWestlund
 2:17.94 Kian
 2:21.65 kinch2002
 2:24.20 jamesdeanludlow
 2:33.87 pierrotlenageur
 2:35.01 04mucklowd
 2:40.84 Edam
 2:58.32 sutty17
 3:30.03 Evan Liu
 3:32.65 Lumej
 4:39.36 MichaelErskine
 5:25.19 CubesOfTheWorld
 7:14.63 MatsBergsten
 7:19.55 Carson
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:53.41 fazrulz
 3:23.87 SimonWestlund
 4:58.19 jamesdeanludlow
 8:15.30 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:46.42 fazrulz
 5:06.04 SimonWestlund
 7:48.34 jamesdeanludlow
 8:21.44 kinch2002
 8:45.54 pierrotlenageur
 9:09.62 sutty17
11:51.95 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 17.78 fazrulz
 20.03 tsaoenator
 24.57 SimonWestlund
 25.79 ManasijV
 26.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 27.04 The Rubik Mai
 27.42 MTGjumper
 30.81 kinch2002
 32.02 Kian
 33.14 zaub3rfr4g
 37.74 JunwenYao
 38.00 mande
 40.48 Yichen
 40.72 Evan Liu
 40.80 randomtoad
 46.96 Zane_C
 50.31 sutty17
 54.21 pierrotlenageur
 1:06.46 dunpeal2064
 1:08.78 jamesdeanludlow
 1:10.96 Lumej
 1:17.96 cincyaviation
 1:19.40 blakedacuber
 1:23.89 MichaelErskine
 1:26.13 jave
 1:56.71 Fox
 2:49.22 CubesOfTheWorld
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:44.67 kinch2002
 2:04.42 SimonWestlund
 3:26.47 fazrulz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 8.16 SimonWestlund
 9.02 fazrulz
 14.58 joey
 20.06 zaub3rfr4g
 21.66 Yes, We Can!
 22.78 Edward_Lin
 22.94 Mike Hughey
 23.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.33 randomtoad
 33.57 x-colo-x
 34.52 MatsBergsten
 34.92 kinch2002
 43.55 JunwenYao
 47.34 pierrotlenageur
 1:31.72 Lumej
 2:03.30 Cride5
 2:56.08 Carson
 DNF The Rubik Mai
 DNF Baian Liu
 DNF MichaelErskine
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(25)

 42.79 zaub3rfr4g
 56.44 x-colo-x
 1:01.90 ManasijV
 1:06.08 fazrulz
 1:07.99 SimonWestlund
 1:14.76 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:19.35 cmhardw
 1:23.16 PM 1729
 1:25.05 Mike Hughey
 1:27.23 flee135
 1:38.24 mande
 2:03.82 Kian
 2:12.72 kinch2002
 2:23.27 pierrotlenageur
 2:23.71 MatsBergsten
 2:33.10 Micael
 2:35.55 pjk
 3:17.16 JunwenYao
 6:02.40 randomtoad
 DNF Carson
 DNF Cride5
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Baian Liu
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:11.56 Mike Hughey
 8:09.93 kinch2002
10:10.47 SimonWestlund
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:58.10 Mike Hughey
29:01.21 kinch2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

4/4 Mike Hughey
3/3 x-colo-x
4/5 Isbit
2/2 SimonWestlund
2/2 ManasijV
2/2 kinch2002
3/4 Gunnar
4/7 MatsBergsten
0/0 mande
0/2 Zane_C
0/7 aronpm
0/2 Baian Liu
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 57.11 kinch2002
 1:08.08 fazrulz
 1:10.34 SimonWestlund
 1:12.41 mande
 1:35.22 pierrotlenageur
 1:40.08 Lumej
 1:50.98 jamesdeanludlow
 2:02.39 Fox
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:02.45 fazrulz
 1:09.30 SimonWestlund
 1:16.89 MTGjumper
 1:18.52 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:27.96 pierrotlenageur
 1:46.01 kinch2002
 1:51.11 jamesdeanludlow
 1:51.22 Yichen
 1:59.06 Evan Liu
 2:01.36 Edam
 2:07.58 sutty17
 2:14.85 jave
 2:33.35 dunpeal2064
 2:34.13 Lumej
 3:30.24 SebCube
 3:46.75 Zane_C
 4:08.07 Carson
 4:28.09 MichaelErskine
 5:11.47 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:30.16 fazrulz
 2:57.11 SimonWestlund
 3:10.21 MTGjumper
 3:57.71 pierrotlenageur
 4:02.85 kinch2002
 4:38.31 sutty17
 4:53.21 jamesdeanludlow
 5:26.41 Evan Liu
 6:28.77 Lumej
 8:45.15 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(16)

 1.24 dunpeal2064
 1.30 zaub3rfr4g
 1.32 Yes, We Can!
 1.46 Evan Liu
 1.47 jamesdeanludlow
 1.53 SimonWestlund
 1.65 Khartaras
 1.67 fazrulz
 1.78 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.90 Mike Hughey
 1.99 MichaelErskine
 2.31 Lumej
 2.31 marthaurion
 2.43 pierrotlenageur
 2.98 The Rubik Mai
 3.19 Ms. McFly
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.89 jamesdeanludlow
 3.94 SimonWestlund
 4.65 Mike Hughey
 10.69 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(7)

 9.80 larf
 10.19 SimonWestlund
 15.55 randomtoad
 20.70 kinch2002
 29.45 MichaelErskine
 32.24 pierrotlenageur
 49.97 Lumej
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.02 Odder
 5.04 SimonWestlund
 5.49 flee135
 6.87 fazrulz
 9.05 kinch2002
 10.73 Yes, We Can!
 11.10 sutty17
 12.86 JunwenYao
 13.00 larf
 15.05 Inf3rn0
 15.60 The Rubik Mai
 16.46 MichaelErskine
 16.87 pierrotlenageur
 19.28 jamesdeanludlow
 23.49 Yichen
 35.10 SebCube
 42.52 Carson
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:04.37 SimonWestlund
 1:23.45 fazrulz
 1:56.88 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:07.61 04mucklowd
 2:38.71 Yichen
 3:18.13 kinch2002
 3:22.24 jamesdeanludlow
 4:28.04 Lumej
 4:45.97 MichaelErskine
 5:07.41 CubesOfTheWorld
*Square-1*(9)

 12.71 MTGjumper
 22.59 SimonWestlund
 22.81 fazrulz
 49.32 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:00.45 jamesdeanludlow
 1:17.74 jave
 1:32.95 kinch2002
 1:34.62 Lumej
 2:40.39 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 Stini
26 'rio
34 PM 1729
38 SimonWestlund
39 Cride5
43 cuBerBruce
43 Hyprul 9-ty2
44 fazrulz
47 randomtoad
61 CubesOfTheWorld
DNF  kinch2002
DNF  Zane_C

*Contest results*

412 SimonWestlund
376 fazrulz
306 kinch2002
256 Hyprul 9-ty2
193 pierrotlenageur
191 MTGjumper
191 zaub3rfr4g
172 jamesdeanludlow
169 Yes, We Can!
147 Kian
145 Yichen
144 The Rubik Mai
134 joey
134 Mike Hughey
126 randomtoad
126 sutty17
124 Evan Liu
120 JunwenYao
118 ManasijV
115 Lumej
112 flee135
105 'rio
101 MichaelErskine
100 mande
96 Edam
95 x-colo-x
89 nlCuber22
87 04mucklowd
86 Zane_C
82 MatsBergsten
80 dunpeal2064
79 AdvanceFIN
72 Musli4brekkies
70 Novriil
70 Cride5
69 marthaurion
67 Jin
63 Edward_Lin
62 jave
59 pjk
54 Baian Liu
54 Death_Note
54 CubesOfTheWorld
49 Carson
48 aronpm
48 onionhoney
46 DavidWoner
43 PM 1729
42 SebCube
38 larf
38 PeterV
30 tsaoenator
28 blakedacuber
26 cincyaviation
24 cmhardw
22 Stini
21 Fox
20 Odder
19 Isbit
17 cuBerBruce
15 Micael
13 Gunnar
11 Inf3rn0
11 Khartaras
9 Ms. McFly
9 kprox1994


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 8, 2010)

=O omg, I won something. Not something super important, and it was pretty lucky for me to get 5 good solves in a row... but still, i won something =D yay.


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

125, I like cube numbers...


----------



## Lumej (Mar 8, 2010)

Mats? I had a typo in my 2-4 relay-event-name, therefore your programme didn't count it. Could you add it? 


Lumej said:


> *2334:* 2:34.13


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 8, 2010)

Lumej said:


> Mats? I had a typo in my 2-4 relay-event-name, therefore your programme didn't count it. Could you add it?
> 
> 
> Lumej said:
> ...



Done


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Mar 8, 2010)

nice first place in bld


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 8, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)
> 
> 17 kinch2002


A 17-move solution is actually possible on this week's fewest moves, but I don't think anybody claimed to have found one.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratz Teemu, with your beautiful 25-mover.
(And 'rio too of course)
I got a 30 moves solution in ±30 minutes, had no time to finish the hour and then I was too late to post it.
Gus


----------



## guusrs (Mar 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> FMC: DNF. 17 move F2L but couldn't find anything that would get me sub-35 so gave up (1 hour was up anyway). EDIT: Turns out my F2L was the same as Stini and 'rio. I didn't know that LL alg so couldn't take advantage of that



Time to learn some LL-algs, this one was pretty basis. Didn't you Fridrich-guys use this alg for OLL?

Gus


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

i did better than i expected!


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)
> 
> 17 kinch2002



I certainly didn't try to claim to have a 17 move solution, as the below post shows. I confused the program by having a DNF and a 17 move F2L. Sorry! Can I have a DNF instead?



kinch2002 said:


> FMC: DNF. 17 move F2L but couldn't find anything that would get me sub-35 so gave up (1 hour was up anyway).


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)
> ...



Rofl, what a question


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 9, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> Nice solve! Awesome F2L-1! I never saw that during my attempt.
> A suggestion: Try L B' L' B D' B2 D B2 L B2 L' B' D' B2 D B2 (16-1=15) after the F2L-1. Leaves 3 corners+ 1 move cancels. Then insertion


Heh, cheers 
Yeah, if it can't be done during F2L, doing EO and pair-building simultaneously is probably a better idea than keeping them separate.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Damnit, I should have done the other 2 4x4 BLD attempts, I'm left with a DNF

Didn't expect it to finish so soon >_>


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I certainly didn't try to claim to have a 17 move solution, as the below post shows. I confused the program by having a DNF and a 17 move F2L. Sorry! Can I have a DNF instead?



Amusing  (and sorry, totally my fault). Now you have a DNF instead.

(I could not get it either at first, but this bug must be corrected. The reason seems to be the dot after the DNF. It is the same bug that made Mats V not get results when he wrote XXmoves in one word.)

@Bruce: thanks for first spotting.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2010)

Huh? Damn. Over already. I was away all weekend. I did a lot of events and had crazy 3x3 for me, it was something like, 15.05, 12.00 (PLL skip), and a bunch of "okay" solves like 19 19 and 24 or something. It was 18 average. I had really good events. When is the comp going to be on the wed/thurs night change again?


----------



## Carrot (Mar 9, 2010)

I won pyraminx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Huh? Damn. Over already. I was away all weekend. I did a lot of events and had crazy 3x3 for me, it was something like, 15.05, 12.00 (PLL skip), and a bunch of "okay" solves like 19 19 and 24 or something. It was 18 average. I had really good events. When is the comp going to be on the wed/thurs night change again?



It's currently about a half week behind (meaning you're getting more than a week to do each competition). I'm sure we'll eventually get it caught up - I hope that when we do, we'll move it up by a day or so per week until we're back to normal. And I think normal should be Thurs/Fri night change instead of Wed/Thurs night change, since that's what it was at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? Damn. Over already. I was away all weekend. I did a lot of events and had crazy 3x3 for me, it was something like, 15.05, 12.00 (PLL skip), and a bunch of "okay" solves like 19 19 and 24 or something. It was 18 average. I had really good events. When is the comp going to be on the wed/thurs night change again?
> ...





> This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Right, that's what it says now, but I'm not sure what your point is. At the beginning of the year (Weekly competition 2010-01), it said this:


> This competition starts now and ends thursday/friday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


I guess I hadn't noticed that it disagreed with itself like that. But Arnaud was posting them on Thursday nights, so I assumed that Thursday was the real starting point. Also, that was consistent with the way he started them at the beginning of previous years, going a week from the first of the year.

As for the full 7 days to participate, this one had a little more than 7 days to participate, so it fulfilled that requirement.

So I think everything is as expected, except that Arnaud is behind on posting them.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I guess I hadn't noticed that it disagreed with itself like that. But Arnaud was posting them on Thursday nights, so I assumed that Thursday was the real starting point. Also, that was consistent with the way he started them at the beginning of previous years, going a week from the first of the year.
> 
> As for the full 7 days to participate, this one had a little more than 7 days to participate, so it fulfilled that requirement.
> 
> So I think everything is as expected, except that Arnaud is behind on posting them.



I think the first week was a typo.


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! 3rd in FMC with 34 moves? I guess many people couldn't submit in time.



Cride5 said:


> PM 1729 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice solve! Awesome F2L-1! I never saw that during my attempt.
> ...



Yes, it is. Although it is very difficult to keep track of what moves you are doing and writing them at the same time when doing it simultaneously. I always make a mistake there .


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 9, 2010)

EDIT:wrong weekly comp.

:fp


----------



## Carson (Mar 12, 2010)

I apoligize for just now bringing this up, but I just noticed that my 2+3+4 relay didn't make it into the results. It is in my original post.



> 2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay
> Comments = None
> 4:08.07


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2010)

Carson said:


> I apoligize for just now bringing this up, but I just noticed that my 2+3+4 relay didn't make it into the results. It is in my original post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My fault, the relay event names are tricky (you can name them in so many
different ways). Just skip the spaces in the event name next time makes it
easier for me. So
*2x2+3x3+4x4* is better than *2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 *

Anyway, now you have got another five points


----------



## Novriil (Mar 13, 2010)

Novriil said:


> *2x2*:
> my *3x3*:
> DNF(29.50), 14.38, 18.15, 19.44, 13.86 = 17.33 (σ = 2.15)
> First was a DNF because I messed up the v-perm I just learned from Westons thread.



My 3x3 results didn't make it into the results either :/

i had a very good average


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > my *3x3*:
> ...



That is because the event name was not the first text on the line.
The results are compiled by a program and it did not get the event.
Removing the *my * makes it work. I did that so now your 3x3 is ok .


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yay I won something


----------



## dada222 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry if this is noobish but... where are the results?


----------



## Novriil (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks Mats! I'll try to post it without the my next time



dada222 said:


> Sorry if this is noobish but... where are the results?



go 3 pages back.. on page 9


----------



## dada222 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

